# I Don't Look Good Naked Anymore



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

I think a lot of us can relate to this song! layful:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

I like it SeaBreeze. Catchy tune.:sentimental:


----------



## Shirley (Aug 5, 2014)

Bwahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2014)

Like the music.  Lotsa rhythm.   Like those girls, too.


----------



## oldman (Aug 6, 2014)

That's a good song to start the day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justme (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't think anyone looks good naked!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 7, 2014)

It doesn't make much difference if you never did...


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2014)

Love the song! The girls in it would look good naked though.
Usually good looking people will look better naked and misshapen
and unattractive folks look worse naked.


----------



## Elsie (Jun 4, 2017)

Love the so realist lyrics.  But sung with young still shapely females around?  Seemed incongruous.


----------



## dollie (Jun 4, 2017)

i dont so i keep my clothes on


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 4, 2017)

I look like saggy baggy elephant and avoid the mirror. If I lose a bit of weight the skin forgets to tighten up.


----------



## jujube (Jun 4, 2017)

Too much of me went South for the winter and never went back up North.....


----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2017)

I smiled all the way through that...still smiling...cute little happy crazy tune


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2017)

Guess this kinda covers it.


----------

